# How to wire up a Rail Boss Plus to a Phoenix 2K2 sound card



## simisal65 (3 mo ago)

I had a Rail boss Hooked up in my engine but now I want to install the Rail Boss Plus for more control. When wiring up the whistle I can get the road crossing sound but not a single blast. I tried to wire up the second whistle that is available on the transmitter and the light on the board will flash when the button is pushed but no sound from the sound card. My question is how do I wire or change something to get the sound out of the sound card?
Any help I can get would be appreciated.


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

Sounds (no pun intended) like you need the Phoenix programmer to customize the 2K2.


----------



## simisal65 (3 mo ago)

piercedandan said:


> Sounds (no pun intended) like you need the Phoenix programmer to customize the 2K2.


I don't have one but thanks for the reply.


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

Where are you located? Some of us do have the programmer ( I do for sure) and customize it for others. I am in South Eastern, MA.


----------

